# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Base de donnes Java HSQLDB

## Eleanor

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Voil ma situation : j'ai install un logiciel (OpenBravo) utilisant le systme de gestion de  base de donnes HSQLDB. Le logiciel a l'air de fonctionn correctement mais j'aimerai jet un coup d'oeil dans la base. Malheureusement, impossible de mettre la main dessus  ::(: . 

Quelqu'un a dj rencontr ce souci? Quel serait le format du fichier s'il vous plait??

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses et pour votre aide.

Cordialement

Elea

----------


## DevServlet

Le tutoriel d'utilisation de HSQLDB se trouve ici, redis nous si a ne rpond pas  ta question.

----------


## andry.aime

Bonjour.

Je ne connais pas OpenBravo mais la plupart des temps, les framework utilisant HSQLDB intgrs peuvent tre configurs facilement pour utiliser d'autre type de base de donne. Je te conseille d'utiliser d'autre base.

A+.

----------


## DevServlet

Il faut rajouter que HSQLDB normalement n'est pas fait pour grer une appli en production, c'est plus indiqu dans le domaine acadmique, mais bon n'empche qu'on va essayer de te rpondre.

----------


## karbos

HSQL stocke ses donnes dans des fichiers de logs... Regarde un peu o ton application peut crire, une fois que tu les auras trouv tu vas savoir les interprter ::ccool::

----------


## Eleanor

Bonjour  tous,

je vous remercie de vos rponses et je m'excuse de mon retard. Je pensais recevoir un mail ou une notification lorsqu'une rponse serait poste. Veuillez m'excuser.

Concernant OpenBravo, je serai plus partie sur MySQL car je l'ai dj rencontr, alors que HSQL, pas du coup. J'ai essay de faire l'installation avec MySQL, mais comme cela a chou, je suis repartie sur HSQL qui tait la base de donnes par dfaut. J'ai trouv un runManager.bat, et d'aprs mes recherches, cela permettrait de "rentrer" dans la base. Cependant, les informations que je dois renseigner ne semble pas bonne :s... Je prcise que je n'ai rien modifi, car j'ai tout fait pas dfaut.

Merci  tous pour vos rponses prcdentes ainsi que les futures.

J'attends de vos nouvelles avec impatience  ::P:

----------


## DevServlet

Bonjour,
Si t'as rien modifi la rponse tait donc dans mon lien du post prcdent.

----------


## Eleanor

Bonjour, 

Oui j'ai regard, je te remercie de ta rponse, mais je l'avais dj lu ce PDF. Si tu veux, j'ai ajout des produits dans OpenBravo, mais je ne retrouve pas leur trace dans la base de donnes  ::(: ...

Merci pour tes rponses

----------

